# Confession time - virtual cockpit protective film



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

OK, have had my TTS for a year and was giving the interior a good clean yesterday when I noticed that the virtual cockpit had a protective film on it, been on there a year and I did not notice  
I have peeled it off and the display looks even better than before!
Who still has the protective film on their display and did you notice...


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hahaha excellent


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Had mine a couple of days when I noticed a slightly shaded area, about an inch wide, on the left side of the VC. Touched it and found it was the tab to pull off the protective film.  
It does look a lot better without it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Wonder if removal of protective film is part of the PDI?

What else did they miss?????


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

perhaps someone should market screen protectors!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

spike said:


> perhaps someone should market screen protectors!


From china and mirror design!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a blown pixel on the left side near the dial [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Had my TTS 6 months and just noticed the protective screen today and once noticed can see it clearly. I'd seen the change at the left hand end before and thought it part of the manufacturing process.

Question is, as it's not really obtrusive do I leave it as a screen protector or remove it?


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I removed mine, only time you could damage display is when cleaning and I will be very careful...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Had my TTS 6 months and just noticed the protective screen today and once noticed can see it clearly. I'd seen the change at the left hand end before and thought it part of the manufacturing process.
> 
> Question is, as it's not really obtrusive do I leave it as a screen protector or remove it?


I found it was tons clearer when I removed it, especially in bright sunlight.


----------



## Insignia (Apr 3, 2016)

Took me about a week. Straight off once I noticed. Do not leave it on!


----------



## SoupKing (Mar 26, 2016)

Had car about a week, and the left panel of the VC developed a "fault". Called dealer to complain about what looked like a blown backlight on the left of my screen.

Was just about to drive it to the dealer to get it repaired ...................... you guessed it, I gave that side of the screen a rub with my finger only for the film to come away showing a perfect VC screen behind


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Votes for taking it off then as opposed to leaving on for protection?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Votes for taking it off then as opposed to leaving on for protection?


Yeah take it off. Just don't poke the screen and it will be fine.


----------

